# Remove that MTP Device, How Do I ?



## ShekharPalash (Jun 15, 2006)

Evenrsince I installed WMP11, a *MTP Device* (Media Transfer Protocol Device) showed-up in *My Computer*... 

It's as *Other* in My Computer and I used to use tools like *TweakUI* / *Tune-up SystemOptimizer* to get rid of these *Other* stuff in *My Computer*... But it's not going away with these kind of tools... I also couldn't find any key in *RegEdit * 

I'm HATING it, lemme know how to get rid of / kill this MTP stuff...  

Here's the screenie, Click to ZOOM.


*img366.imageshack.us/img366/5930/clipboard016ae1.png​

I just wanna remove that MTP Device....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 23, 2006)

Is it present in Device Manager? Try removing from there...


----------



## ShekharPalash (Jul 14, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Is it present in Device Manager? Try removing from there...



Thnx man...It's gone now, I just disbled it from DevMgr...


----------

